# HELP!! Darn Goats!!



## FarmerBoy24 (May 3, 2011)

Hello,

My goats got into the shed and ate a little less then half of GRAIN yesterday evening. Not they are poop is diarrhea and all splattery. I through some hay out there but all there doing is laying down! 3 female goats ones about 2-3 years and the babies are 8 months. WHAT DO I DO!!


----------



## Goatherd (May 3, 2011)

A little less than half of what...the shed or some other type of food?


----------



## FarmerBoy24 (May 3, 2011)

Goatherd said:
			
		

> A little less than half of what...the shed or some other type of food?


I'm sorry 4-way ration grain


----------



## jodief100 (May 3, 2011)

How much did they eat?


----------



## FarmerBoy24 (May 3, 2011)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> How much did they eat?


A little less than half a 50 pound bag!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (May 3, 2011)

First thing you want to do is make sure they have plenty of fresh water with some livestock safe electrolytes added. You are doing good by making sure they are getting hay, give it free choice. You will also want to give them some yogurt or  Goat's Prefer Probiotic Powder (good to have on hand). It will help the good bacterial flora get back to where it should be for a proper functioning rumen.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 3, 2011)

I would definitely treat them with baking soda.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 3, 2011)

NO more grain.

Hay, water.

Drench each goat with baking soda or make a paste and put it on the back of their tongues, 1 teaspoon for smaller does and 2 teaspoons for full -sized breeds.  repeat in 4 hours if bloating gets worse.

could make a baking soda/yogurt drench.

Could also drench with mineral oil if goat is really having a hard time. 

Other wise it just takes time for them to recover.  probably 2 or 3 days. 

If a goat goes down and wont get up, make her walk around, exercise is good for them, but don't run them around and stress them out.


----------



## elevan (May 3, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> NO more grain.
> 
> Hay, water.
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## FarmerBoy24 (May 3, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> NO more grain.
> 
> Hay, water.
> 
> ...


Do I just pour the baking soda in a bowl and wet it? How much?


----------



## Livinwright Farm (May 3, 2011)

FarmerBoy24 said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can put baking soda in a dish and let her eat it as is... it will have the same effect.


----------



## FarmerBoy24 (May 3, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> FarmerBoy24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much? I have a 2-3 yr old doe and about 8-10 month old females (kids)


----------



## elevan (May 3, 2011)

FarmerBoy24 said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Drench means to basically take the liquid up into a syringe (without the needle) and squirt into the back of the goats mouth. Mix with enough water to make a slurry.

Or if you prefer the "balls" version, mix the baking soda with enough water to form a "dough" and roll into a ball...put onto the back of the goat's tongue.

eta: in this case I would not just put out a bowl of baking soda...you need to make sure the goat gets enough of it.


----------



## FarmerBoy24 (May 3, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> FarmerBoy24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How many balls per goat?


----------



## elevan (May 3, 2011)

FarmerBoy24 said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How ever many balls you make using 1 - 2 tsps of baking soda per goat.  Ball size is up to you.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (May 3, 2011)

FarmerBoy24 said:
			
		

> Livinwright Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1-2 tsp per goat... for the kids I would do the slurry though.


----------



## FarmerBoy24 (May 3, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> FarmerBoy24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats slurry?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 3, 2011)

FarmerBoy24 said:
			
		

> Livinwright Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A slurry is when you mix the baking soda with water so it's runny enough to squirt down the goat's mouth with a syringe.


----------



## elevan (May 3, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> FarmerBoy24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree...a slurry would probably be the most effective way of getting it into kids.


----------



## FarmerBoy24 (May 3, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> aggieterpkatie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did it!! YAY so now what?


----------



## elevan (May 3, 2011)

FarmerBoy24 said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right now just be watchful and follow the advise below as needed.



> repeat in 4 hours _if bloating gets worse_.
> 
> Could also drench with mineral oil if goat is really having a hard time.
> 
> ...


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 3, 2011)

You can do the 1 to 2 teaspoons of baking soda mixed in just enough water to get it liquidy, the less to drench the better, baking soda tastes like crap, so I often mix the baking soda in a couple teaspoons of corn syrup and then just add a touch of water to thin. Then drench with either a drenching sryinge of a 3cc or 6 cc syringe with no needle on it. Take your time, don't need to rush and drown them with all of it at once, give them time to swallow and then put some more in their mouth..  

If it is an emergency and they are bloated, just putting it out in a pan wont assure they will get enough in them to help with the bloat, 

can repeat in 3 to 4 hours. Like when you take tums.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 3, 2011)

good job, do they seem really miserable?


----------



## Livinwright Farm (May 3, 2011)

FarmerBoy24 said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good job, now relax and follow the advice that Emily(*elevan*) quoted for you


----------



## FarmerBoy24 (May 3, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> good job, do they seem really miserable?


well when I gave it to them they HATED it lol. But they are (were) just laying down, and they had the runs.


----------



## elevan (May 3, 2011)

FarmerBoy24 said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Given the situation I wouldn't overly worry about the runs or try to stop them...yet.

If you have some pediatlyte (for human kids) or goat electrolytes I would give it to them to prevent dehydration from the diarrhea.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (May 3, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> FarmerBoy24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2   You can even give them Goat-r-aid(pedialyte + molasses + yogurt/probiotic powder) The pedialyte will rehydrate, the molasses will giv e them an energy boost and the yogurt/probiotic powder will help get the good bacterial flora in their rumen back to the count that it should be.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 4, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> FarmerBoy24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x3   the runs are probably a good thing at this point.  
And that baking soda tastes horrible.


----------



## FarmerBoy24 (May 4, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can they just get better naturally? I might have to give them more BS. EWWWWW


----------



## ksalvagno (May 4, 2011)

If they bloat, then no, they won't get better on their own.


----------



## FarmerBoy24 (May 4, 2011)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> If they bloat, then no, they won't get better on their own.


There not bloated though. The just look like they have stomachaches


----------



## Livinwright Farm (May 4, 2011)

Where it has been a couple days of scouring already, you should take their temperatures. If they have high temps then you should start treatment for bacterial scours, not dietary scours.
Also, if the scouring continues past today, I reccomend bringing them into the vet or having the vet come to you. Better safe than sorry.

*ETA(edited to add): *a normal goat temperature range is 102-103F.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 4, 2011)

I am a little more laid back, on treatment approach, I would give them the baking soda a couple of times, and I wouldn't be surprised if they scour for a coulple days. At this point I think you are safe as far as falling over dead from bloat, That would have happened by now. 

My buck was accidently fed the wrong hay this winter and he went off feed for 3 days, most certainly had an upset stomach, not very bloated looking, and honestly I just gave him time to feel better,  

I wouldn't expect the runny poop to continue more than 48 to 72 hours, after that I think I would wonder if the stress from having upset stomachs, caused a worm load issue on top of everything else, or a bacterial issue in their stomach,  

Spectam scour halt is an excellant medicated drench for bacterial scours. Available at feed stores/tractor supply company.  I think it goes by a slightly different name these days.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 4, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> I am a little more laid back, on treatment approach, I would give them the baking soda a couple of times, and I wouldn't be surprised if they scour for a coulple days. At this point I think you are safe as far as falling over dead from bloat, That would have happened by now.


X2


----------



## elevan (May 4, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x3

Just make sure that they are getting electrolytes to replace what they are losing due to the scours.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (May 4, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> I wouldn't expect the runny poop to continue more than 48 to 72 hours, after that I think I would wonder if the stress from having upset stomachs, caused a worm load issue on top of everything else, or a bacterial issue in their stomach,
> 
> Spectam scour halt is an excellant medicated drench for bacterial scours. Available at feed stores/tractor supply company.  I think it goes by a slightly different name these days.


That is why I mentioned that the OP should take their temps. If they are running high, then they should treat for bacterial, not food related.
And it's still the same name, see?! 
http://www.tractorsupply.com/livest...spectam-scour-halt-240-ml-amtech-drug-2209066


----------



## FarmerBoy24 (May 6, 2011)

They seem to be doing better!      :bun


----------



## jodief100 (May 6, 2011)

I am so happy!


----------



## FarmerBoy24 (May 8, 2011)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> I am so happy!


Thanks! AND THANKS EVERYONE WHO HELPED!!!!!!!!1   :bun


----------

